# Lady Gaga



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Artist, jazz singer, genius, performance artist, actress, perhaps the Madonna/Billie Holiday of our era.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You can cross off genius and jazz singer. I don't know about the rest.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Billie Holiday is surely rolling in her grave.

Not nice, Albert7.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

And there was me thinking that she is little more than a publicity-obsessed clotheshorse with negligible talent. Seems like I was wrong all along, then...


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I quite Lady Gaga. Her songs aren't necessarily that brilliant but I think Albert's description of her as a "performance artist" best sums up what her act is. 

She does have a fairly good voice for a pop singer, but the songs she produces don't show it off too much usually.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah I think she's cool. I like her singing, and her performance art, the campier the better.

Has she even done anything recently? Other then that Jazz album with Tony Bennett?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Jazz album? Tony Bennett is lounge singer. Gaga can sing, but this collaboration doesn't make her a jazz singer. As usual. the true practitioners of the art form are ignored by the mainstream media. The public likes famous people. Gaga is hot now, and Bennett's career has been in high gear for the past 20 years due to creative management and promotion. Before that he was singing in clubs for decades to an audience of my parents' generation.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Madonna comparison isn't bad, but I'm struggling with "Madonna/Billie Holiday" as a category.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Was paid 2 mio $ for singing one song at the recent opening of the European Games in Baku.
https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news...-2m-sing-opening-european-160439720--spt.html


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

She is for sure genius in making money.
I kinda liked her 1st album, but then it all started to go downhill. 
But certanly, such commercial kitsch is not my type of music. And all those other artists similar to her like Rihanna, Beyonce, Cyrus and such stuff I can't stand and never listen to ... I'm sure there could be found some interesting moments in such music, but it's so much over the top and soulless that I can't stand it.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

nikola said:


> And all those other artists similar to her like Rihanna, Beyonce, Cyrus and such stuff I can't stand and never listen to ... I'm sure there could be found some interesting moments in such music, but it's so much over the top and soulless that I can't stand it.


I'm 27 years old. Whenever I hear an old recording of Sinatra, Nat King Cole, Dean Martin etc, I can't tell the difference between them all but I get shouted at by older members of my family because they obviously sound nothing like each other!

I'm sure most non-Classical music people would think that all Classical Music sounded the same. If you played them a Vaughan Williams Symphony, they might guess that Mozart or Beethoven composed it for instance.

The artists that you mentioned have different styles and are interesting in their own ways.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Proms Fanatic said:


> I'm 27 years old. Whenever I hear an old recording of Sinatra, Nat King Cole, Dean Martin etc, I can't tell the difference between them all but I get shouted at by older members of my family because they obviously sound nothing like each other!
> 
> I'm sure most non-Classical music people would think that all Classical Music sounded the same. If you played them a Vaughan Williams Symphony, they might guess that Mozart or Beethoven composed it for instance.
> 
> The artists that you mentioned have different styles and are interesting in their own ways.


No matter how interesting to you, I find most of their music to be an empty kitsch for massess. That doesn't mean that they don't have here and there some interesting music, interesting arrangements, etc, but it's all mostly simply product and not music. It's trendy, it's not creative, it lacks quality melodies and creative ideas. It's not my thing. Many of classical music is also not my thing. Even jazz is not my thing. 
I actually don't consider 99% of the music that exist enough good to be good.

Some Mozart pieces sound almost exactly like some of Beethoven's. If I remember correctly, Beethoven was influenced by some piano concerto by Mozart. I also can't recognize sometimes is some composition by Mozart or Beethoven even though their approaches and styles are quite different and I don't consider all their work to be brilliant simply because they are Mozart and Beethoven just like I don't consider all Gaga's work to be that bad. It's just not my thing.

And your older members are right. Vocally, Sinatra, Cole and Martin sound nothing alike. They just sing similar type of music


----------



## xample (Mar 8, 2015)

Give the woman a piano and her voice really shines. I've seen some of the acoustic versions of her songs and I must say that they're much better than the ones in her albums.


----------



## Egyptian (Aug 6, 2015)

starthrower said:


> You can cross off genius and jazz singer. I don't know about the rest.


She's definitely a jazz singer. A very free one.. but she definitely has the chops and could pull it off stylistically if she wanted/learned too


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

She's definitely _not_ a jazz singer and doesn't have the chops to pull it off.


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

Her dad:

"You know," says Mr Germanotta of his elder daughter, "she won a jazz competition when she was about 14 or 15. That was her roots: she was trained in jazz. It's a great foundation for singing."


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Chipomarc said:


> Her dad:
> 
> "You know," says Mr Germanotta of his elder daughter, "she won a jazz competition when she was about 14 or 15. That was her roots: she was trained in jazz. It's a great foundation for singing."


Without knowing what competition she one, it's hard to judge this. Also, her Daddy may not be the most objective critic here. She may very well be a great Jazz singer, but I've never heard any of her music support this.


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Without knowing what competition she one, it's hard to judge this. Also, her Daddy may not be the most objective critic here. She may very well be a great Jazz singer, but I've never heard any of her music support this.


I think it was an `Across State competition`, so like a bottle of wine winning at some County Fair wine tasting


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I've always liked hard working showbiz types who will give it a go.

The best comparison is surely with Madonna, but nothing I've heard has Vogue'd upto the Material Girl's heights. Can't think either will have a long lasting legacy, but I wish them all the best.

But it takes some doing upstaging MJ, and in those shoes.....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe if she indulged in some Yoko-style wailing while someone clattered around on a few kitchen utensils and parped a couple of klaxons - she could call it 'Anti-Jazz Jazz' and who knows, she might just get away with fooling some people.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I think she should get inside a wooden barrel and have her manager push her down Niagara Falls. If she survives that, I'll put up with her 'Jazz roots'. . . Actually, no, I still wouldn't listen to her crap.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not huge fan of her, but I recognize that she is talented and I like some of her music. Although to be honest, I kind of enjoyed her singing "My Favorite Things" at the Oscars more than most of her own dance-pop music. But that's just because in general, I don't care much for dance-pop as a genre.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

She's too sober to be compared to Billie Holiday. Too rich as well, I suppose. Whole bunch of tunes Gaga can't sing because of it.


----------

